# USB port not reading devices.



## ikkam (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello. I have a Dell Inspiron 9200 with Window XP Home operating system. Not sure if I am posting in the right category. Hopefully you guys can help. Recently all of my USB ports have not been able to read any of the devices I plug into it. That includes my mouse, printer, mp3 player, and flash drive. 

I was able to charge the battery on my iPod shuffle, and my flash drive lights up when I do plug it in, so I don't think there is anything wrong with the power being supplied to each port. But the computer just does not react when I do plug in any of those devices. 

I also checked the device manager, and looked at each USB root hub's status and it says that each port is working properly. All drivers are updated. 

I'm not computer savvy, so I have no idea how to fix this problem. I've googled and searched everywhere and can't find anything really with my specific problem. Do you guys have any thoughts? Suggestions? 

I would really appreciate it!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

First, check to see if Windows will recognize the devices if you scan for new hardware. Go to *Start* > (*Settings*) > *Control Panel* > *Add Hardware*


----------

